# Sterilizing substrate?



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

If you have ever had unwanted "critters" in your tank at one time such as "scuds" or "worms", is it possible or even worthwhile trying to sterlize your substrate in order to kill anything remaining in it?

In the past I have had "scuds" and later on my tank got worms. It appears that the scuds have left for parts unknown or are now hiding and the worms appear to be doing the same. I am getting ready to rescape my tank vey soon, probably after the New Year and I was curious about the substrate.

Am I better off getting new substrate (Eco-Complete) or trying to clean (sterlize) my current EC using heat (maybe boiling) or some sort of chemicals?

Years ago I had larger tanks with fish instead of shrimp with white sand for the substrate and I never had anything happen like this before.


What do y'all suggest as the best way to go. Everything seemed to be fine for several months until I bought a few more plants . This time around I suppose I'll have to look at the plants very carefully and find a way to kill eggs without hurting the plants.



Thanks,

Martin


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I had the same prob, it was my first tank, had bad flow, fed my shrimp waaay too much, got a bacteria infection, planaria, hydra, vercilla worm infection, etc, so I took out all my substrate, put it in a strainer and blasted it with hot water from my shower for about 10mins straight, let it drain till it ran clear, let it sit and dry so anything that needed water should die, rinsed again and added it back to my tank and everything seems better. Also redid my flow in my tank, quit feeding so much, keep up on my water changes, etc.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

go to the dollar store and buy those big aluminum pans

put some substrate in it...set it to 325F...bake it for 30mins...let it cool add it to tank and start again

should kill everything and anything thats bothering you


----------



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

The oven idea sounds good. Is there any danger of any substrate exploding if it gets too hot?

Also, what happens to any "unwanted critters" that you just cooked? Will this affect my tank or fish/shrimp in any way?

I wonder where these critters come from? Its not like I put their eggs,larvae, etc., in my tank!


Thanks,

Martin


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd go with new substrate if it was anything but inert gravel. It's a lot of work to start over and I'd want the best chance for long term success.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

fresh.salty said:


> I'd go with new substrate if it was anything but inert gravel. It's a lot of work to start over and I'd want the best chance for long term success.


Same here. However, do note that I only use ADA Aqua Soil in my tanks, and it is normally readily available in my area.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Optix said:


> go to the dollar store and buy those big aluminum pans
> 
> put some substrate in it...set it to 325F...bake it for 30mins...let it cool add it to tank and start again
> 
> should kill everything and anything thats bothering you


roud:

Yes, but seriously, wash the substrate 1st. I can't imagine how bad baked Mulm will smell. This coming from a guy that has YDDP substrate in his 10gl tank :biggrin:


----------



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

Since I have Eco-complete, how would heat react with it? Anyone have any ideas? 

If I don't have to get new substrate I'd like to reuse what I have, but if I have to "bite the bullet" and buy new stuff, then I'd go that route. 

Whatever works.........


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I don't think there is any real reason to replace the substrate.... We're not talking about the plague here...


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

replacing the substrate wouldnt help anyway

where do you think all the parasites and bugs come from anyway if you started with new substrate the first time??

the answer...your FISH

your fish do some nasty things to survive from the wild to the pet store to your tank...mainly cannibalism if necessary

meaning...they pick up something...it either eats them alive and they die...or it lays eggs in their intestines...and then their buddy eats them to survive

...then you get that fish home...feed him great, get conditions perfect...and voila parasite eggs in your tank...the only way to stop it would be to have a quarantine tank that exposes 100% of the water to a UV filter...and thats just not practical

best bet is to just keep a healthy tank with healthy fish...and theyll live for a long time even w/ their diseases and parasites


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Optix said:


> ...
> best bet is to just keep a healthy tank with healthy fish...and theyll live for a long time even w/ their diseases and parasites


roud:
You are totally on your advise game today!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

I fully understand where everyone is coming from not to mention that I agree with whats been said regarding fish & quarantining them. Now I'm not sure if there is any difference having a shrimp only tank VS. a mixture of fish & shrimp, or just fish.

(As a side note, I started with fish in 1968 and stayed with the hobby for about 15 years, had several tanks, then got out,thinking it was only going to be temporary. In December of last year I decided that I wanted fish again UNTIL I saw dwarf shrimp and the rest as they say "is history"!)

My tank is now shrimp only and has been for about the last 6 1/2 to 7 months. When I first started it, I did have a handful of fish (6 neon tetras & 3 CPD's) then a couple months later I was given a dozen cherry shrimp. A short time later I went to shrimp only.

Everything was fine for quite awhile then I started seeing "scuds" and recently it was some type of worm that I hope to have the worm ID'ed soon, possibly this weekend.

At first I was a bit bewildered because I never had unwanted pests in the past except for snails. After thinking things over I realized that I didn't have these critters until after I had bought more plants. Apparently the scuds were hitch hikers, and after I contacted the seller he admitted that he did in fact have scuds in one of his tanks but "could not recall" which tank he sold the plants from.

Part of this is my fault because I only gave the plants a quick look. OTOH, if he knew that he had scuds he should've let people know upfront, OR, not sell anything from that tank! 

Not long after the "scud" fiasco I noticed the worms. I don't know if the worms were also hitch hikers in the plants although some people have mentioned to me that they come from overfeeding. I feed the shrimp every 4-5 days with a small pinch of Hikari Shrimp Cuisine that is slightly smaller than 1/4" square. Its all gone in about 45 minutes.

Regarding worms & overfeeding, I don't see how worms can appear right out of the blue. IMO they had to come from somewhere first.



Anyway............thats where I'm at now.
(sorry for being longwinded)



Thanks,

Martin


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

Why do you think scuds and these worms are pests? They're most likely not harmful. Scuds are primarily detrivores.


I do not understand why people in this hobby freak out every time they see something in a tank that they didn't directly buy. I think the reef guys have this right, in thinking that these things are cool.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Dec 6, 2011)

This thread went a bit off topic from where I thought it would, but a friend of mine does terrariums. He uses the microwave to sterilize his sand.


----------



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

Rich,

I'll admit that I don't know very much about scuds or the worms that I have. I think it probably goes back to when I first started in the hobby. I was being helped along by two brothers a little older than I was at the time and one of their rules was that that you don't want anything in the tank that could cause problems with the fish (or other inhabitants), and another rule was to not keep "unusual" fishes,crustaceans, etc., unless you knew about them and had experience with them.

Although I never had any worms or other unusual creatures in my tanks except for snails, the general consensus back then was that creatures like scuds or worms were considered to be pests.

Until recently I had never seen or heard about scuds and a few other creatures. Now, I did know of "daphnia" and "tubifex worms" but these were considered fish food.

I have gotten used to having scuds and I understand that they're detrivores but in all honesty the worms do freak me out a bit. They are disgusting looking!


----------

